# Disminuir Tension en la entrada de un LM7812



## fabry_nirvana (May 26, 2010)

Bueno, es bastante basica la pregunta, pero no se como hacerlo, tengo una alimentacion de 50V, y necesito alimentar un cooler, necesito bajar la tension un poco, para que el regulador no vuele, ya que soporta un maximo de 35v. Muchas Gracias desde ya
Saludos


----------



## maton00 (May 26, 2010)

en la entrada del circuito regulador coloca una resistencia como de 22-100 ohms a varios watts de potencia o vee el datasheet del circuito hay un esquema donde muestra como hacer eso


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 26, 2010)

Maton00 perdon, pero no encuentro el circuito en el datasheet, si conecto la R en la entrada, de que potencia deberia ser? seria para un cooler, que segun creo, consumen 0.25A. Muchas Gracias

Tengo Varias R de 10k, son de 1/2Watt, si las conecto en paralelo se sumaria la potencia, serian 3W (tengo 6) pero la resistencia se bajaria como a 1.6k creo,


----------



## maton00 (May 26, 2010)

si perdon lo busque y sale en el datasheet de fair child semiconductors
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/L/M/7/8/LM7815A.shtml
toda la serie de lm 78xx son similares y este datasheet aun siendo de 15 volts te servira!
saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 26, 2010)

Disculpen, sigo sin encontrar el circuito con la resistencia en la entrada, utilizando estas resistencias que dije antes, puedo hacer algo? o compro otro valor o mas potencia? Me conviene ponerlas en Serie o Paralelo? Saludos y Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2010)

Hola.

Usa un transistor con un zéner de 24V para baja el voltaje a 24V y así alimentas el 7812.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 26, 2010)

El problema ya lo solucione, de todos modos, me podrias explicar como se hace un regulador con un Tr y un zener? Mil Gracias


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

como conecto el transistor con el zener???


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2010)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 26, 2010)

Como calculo la R1, R2? el zener me imagino que es del voltaje que quiera regular


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2010)

Hola.

Esos valores dependen del voltaje de entrada, la corriente máxima del ciruito, el voltaje de salida, la potecia del zéner, del transistor, etc.

Para tener una mejor idea busca - regulador de voltaje a transistor -.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

gracias por la informacion!!


----------



## albertopallas (May 26, 2010)

Amigo. con la vieja ley de ohm , tenemos que si el cooler consume 250 mA. y este consumo es fijo y queremos tener en la entra del regulador 20 V, interclaremos una resistencia donde la caida de tensión sea de 30 V.
 Vcc= Vregularo + Vresistenica 
   50 = 20V +( R * I)
   R = (50-20)/0.25
   R = 30/0.25
   R = 120 Ohms.

La potencia , tambien aplicando la ley de ohms 
 P= Vresistenica * I
 P= 30*0.25
 P= 7.5 Wattas.
Tambien P =( I^2) *R
P = (0.25^2) *120
P = 7.5 W.
si queres podes poner dos resistencias de 240 Ohms 5 W en paralelo.

Tambien podes no utilizar el regulador de tensión y calcular la resistencia para una 
caida de tensión de 38 V , recorda que esto es valido solo si la corriente es constante.ç

Saludos

Alberto


----------

